# Michael Browns Funeral



## Davey Jones (Aug 25, 2014)

First time for everything I guess,CNN/FOX is covering all this live.
LOOKIT all the politicians ,is that Clinton over there?
Washington D.C. is sending 3 hi ranking big wigs there too,wonder if Joe Biden will be present?


----------



## Elyzabeth (Aug 25, 2014)

Quite disgusting !!!

The Policeman  thought he was in danger and the perp didn't stop as he was instructed to do..
...there were photos shown later of him robbing someone, so he was a criminal !

This will lead to more riots, looting and violence, now that they can feel that  are  justified, 
because why else would major politicians be there???

 The Liberals are pandering to looters  and thieves..
as usual !

PC wins the day once more.. common sense loses


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 25, 2014)

IMO, I think everyone should wait until all the *FACTS/EVIDENCE *is complete before saying much of anything. Of course, the family is not going to say anything bad about their son. Would anyone think they would? 

One black Senator already stated that IF this officer isn't completely convicted, the community will go back to square one........looting, rioting and burning. Even shooting. The officer can be arrested and that will keep everyone in the community happy.........for awhile. If the officer doesn't get arrested........look out! 

Perhaps the town of Ferguson should be *ALL *Black folks! Then it would be Black-on-Black crime.


----------



## drifter (Aug 25, 2014)

What ever happens, it will be managed so that the good guys win. This is a nation that loves white hats.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Nothing to see here folks, just move on...


----------



## Justme (Aug 26, 2014)

This case just goes to show how out of control the US police appear to be, they seem to have a policy of shooting first and asking question afterwards! I thank my lucky stars I live in the UK, where the police are held accountable for their actions, and don't routinely carry firearms!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2014)

What is even more alarming is that the policy seems to be shoot to kill and never apologise.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Stop the nonsense!  Turning this kid from a criminal to an angel is tortured thinking for your own feelings of racial guilt!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2014)

He's not an angel but I still wonder how he ended up dead for walking down the centre of the road. If he was hit by a truck I would understand. But six bullets from a police firearm; the last one to the brain? This I don't understand. 

I am waiting to hear all the evidence presented in court.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2014)

The proof of his defiance and attacking the officer is coming out despite the efforts to make him an innocent victim...


----------



## Justme (Aug 26, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Stop the nonsense!  Turning this kid from a criminal to an angel is tortured thinking for your own feelings of racial guilt!



Don't be silly, the police had no business to shoot him!


----------



## Elyzabeth (Aug 26, 2014)

Justine,  how in the world do you think  you know that?



I would trust the word of a policeman who  was there, against the actions of a  criminal !


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, Elzabeth, yes!


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes from me too, Elyzabeth!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 26, 2014)

Just remember this, Justme, you *WEREN'T* there when it happened!




Justme said:


> Don't be silly, the police had no business to shoot him!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 26, 2014)

Must *AGREE*!!



Ralphy1 said:


> Stop the nonsense!  Turning this kid from a criminal to an angel is tortured thinking for your own feelings of racial guilt!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2014)

> Just remember this, Justme, you *WEREN'T* there when it happened!



Very few people were. 
 That's why an inquiry/inquest is needed before passing judgement either way.

 Still, common sense would indicate that the officer could not have been in fear of his life.
 There would need to be some very clear evidence before coming to the conclusion that he was.Very few people were. 
That's why an inquiry/inquest is needed before passing judgement either way.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 26, 2014)

To many are coming to the conclusion that this shooting was completely the officer's fault............now, that is just plain BULL!! 

What some folks just don't want to think about is that this kid just robbed a store and "strong-armed" the clerk. It's all on video that can't be disputed. So, if this kid, in anger, can push a clerk, he could easily do the same to that officer. That is just fact. 

Funny how the media keeps saying "he was unarmed", but they don't say a thing about him trying to get the officer's gun away from him. And, if he would've got the officer's service weapon away from him, what would have been next..........a dead officer? Oh, that's right, nobody is suppose to think about that!

It may turn out that the officer was wrong, but so was this kid!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 26, 2014)

Well........"to each their own" about this shooting. Some will say it was justified, while others will say it wasn't. Time will tell.



Dame Warrigal said:


> Very few people were.
> That's why an inquiry/inquest is needed before passing judgement either way.
> 
> Still, common sense would indicate that the officer could not have been in fear of his life.
> ...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 26, 2014)

Just remember, officer's have to make VERY FAST decisions on what to do so they don't wind up in the Morgue!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2014)

The police in this country are not supposed to be an execution squad. Regardless of whether this kid was an "angel" or not, this was outrageous.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Execution?  Com'on!  How far can you stretch this?  Your comment has brought this conversation to the point of absurdity!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> He's not an angel but I still wonder how he ended up dead for walking down the centre of the road. If he was hit by a truck I would understand. But six bullets from a police firearm; the last one to the brain? This I don't understand.
> 
> I am waiting to hear all the evidence presented in court.



I'm waiting for the evidence too, I think it's odd to have everything hushed up from the very beginning about the officer's story, I don't recall ever hearing an account of the whole story given by himself...just some 'friends' who came out of the woodwork later on, giving hearsay.



Dame Warrigal said:


> Very few people were.
> That's why an inquiry/inquest is needed before passing judgement either way.
> 
> Still, common sense would indicate that the officer could not have been in fear of his life.
> ...



Nobody really knows who is at fault at this point.  I find it odd that Brown was left laying in the street like that too, instead of getting emergency medical attention immediately, or taken to the morgue immediately in an ambulance.  Perhaps some evidence would be presented that I could support the cop's actions, but somehow I doubt it.



Sunny said:


> The police in this country are not supposed to be an execution squad. Regardless of whether this kid was an "angel" or not, this was outrageous.



You're absolutely correct Sunny, it's one thing for them to be concerned for their safety in certain situations, that's the job they signed up for....but the 'us against them' mentality, has taken them overboard, IMO.  And when I say "them" in 'us against them',  I don't mean blacks, I mean all American citizens in this country. 

 If they pull me over for not using my signal, I better be sure not to move suddenly, keep both my hands on the steering wheel, put the interior light on in my car so they can see me better than I can see them, and hope to hell they don't blow my head off for no reason. 

 I will be treated as a guilty criminal until I can prove my innocence, that's not the way it was meant to be in America.  That is not the way it was in the 1960s, and it should not be the way it is today.  There's something terribly wrong with the system, and people looking the other way is not helping.  I agree, whether this kid was an angel or not, he shouldn't have been killed willy-nilly like that.  Show me the facts, and I _might_ have a change of heart.  Until I see the evidence, I will keep an open mind.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, I'm with Warri, Sunny and Seabreeze....whether the crime is stealing a handful of cigars, standing in the middle of the street are shoving the store keeper, none warrant being shot dead, too many of our police are trigger happy.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 26, 2014)

To those who automatically assume that there was no way the officer could have been in fear for his life just because Brown wasn't brandishing a gun or a knife, I must say you couldn't be farther off base, or missing the point any more.

If the accounts of Brown attacking & beating Officer Wilson's face are true, & it's also true that Brown charged him again, that in itself is justification for shooting Brown. It is not the duty of ANY police officer to take a beating or put him/herself at risk of taking a beating just to make the public happy. They have every right to defend not only their life, but their physical well being as well.

Not one of you who are saying Brown's actions didn't merit being shot, have no idea what kind of injuries this 6'2", 300 lb behemoth might have inflicted on the much smaller Wilson, had he not stopped Brown's charge.

The coroner's report showing where the bullets entered Brown's body, suggest not only that Brown was facing Wilson & moving towards him, but possibly even that Wilson tried to wound him first & only delivered the fatal shot to the head as a last resort.

I fully believe this will all come out in time.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunny said:


> The police in this country are not supposed to be an execution squad. Regardless of whether this kid was an "angel" or not, this was outrageous.



Put yourself in the position Officer Wilson was in & let's see how outrageous you feel that it was.

I'm sorry if I sound snarky here, but I am truly sick of hearing that weepy attitude out of people who've never been attacked by a large, violent thug in their lives, or been in any kind of violent, physical confrontation whatsoever.

Have your face punched by a large, hard fist a few times, then tell us how you think Wilson should have reacted.

If you are a woman, unless you've been abused & beaten by a man before, you are really in no position to judge.

Sorry if that is offensive to some.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 26, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Well, I'm with Warri, Sunny and Seabreeze....whether the crime is stealing a handful of cigars, standing in the middle of the street are shoving the store keeper, none warrant being shot dead, too many of our police are trigger happy.



According to Officer Wilson's version of events, which is the one I happen to believe because it is the most plausible one, none of those reasons are why Brown was shot.

He was shot for assaulting, then charging toward in an apparent attempt to assault again, a police officer.

And I hope that police officers continue to defend themselves against these kinds of assaults in the future the same way.

God help us if it ever becomes illegal for them to do so.

There will no longer be any police.


----------



## Ina (Aug 26, 2014)

I think we wouldn't have any law enforcement if we were to start expecting the police to accept bodily harm or even death as a part of the *job. *​ It does happen, but it's not a requirement. I wouldn't do it for the little bit of a salary a policeman makes. Would you? :hide:


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 26, 2014)

MrJim said:


> According to Officer Wilson's version of events, which is the one I happen to believe because it is the most plausible one, none of those reasons are why Brown was shot.
> 
> He was shot for assaulting, then charging toward in an apparent attempt to assault again, a police officer.
> 
> ...



Excuse me, Mr. Jim, have you been talking to Officer Wilson?  Or do you have a sworn affidavit from Officer Wilson in your back pocket?  Or have you seen a sworn Police report?  Believe it or not but just because a man is wearing a badge does not mean he will not lie.

And let me get this straight, an unarmed man is fleeing for his life from a man shooting at him with a gun and the unarmed man turns and charges toward the officer shooting at him??  That may be plausible to you but not to me.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 26, 2014)

As both the Mafia and the moonshiners like to say:

   "Some folks just NEED killin'."


----------



## MrJim (Aug 26, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Excuse me, Mr. Jim, have you been talking to Officer Wilson?  Or do you have a sworn affidavit from Officer Wilson in your back pocket?  Or have you seen a sworn Police report?  Believe it or not but just because a man is wearing a badge does not mean he will not lie.
> 
> And let me get this straight, an unarmed man is fleeing for his life from a man shooting at him with a gun and the unarmed man turns and charges toward the officer shooting at him??  That may be plausible to you but not to me.



Well you obviously aren't familiar with the effects of certain drugs on human behavior.

Watch the surveillance video from the store where the big ox is pushing around a little old man 1/3 his size & 3x his age.

These punks fight with cops all the time. Who knows what's going through their minds?

What sounds the least plausible is that a highly trained professional LEO with 6 years experience, would summarily execute someone in broad daylight, with witnesses all over the place, knowing that everyone carries cell phones with video cameras nowadays.

Also, you made it sound like Wilson was already shooting at Brown when he turned around & began charging. That is not what was alleged. Wilson drew his weapon, aimed & told Brown to freeze. Brown supposedly stopped, turned around, taunted Wilson, then charged at him. It was then that Wilson is supposed to have opened fire.

Given the differences in the natures of the two individuals involved, one a highly trained professional LEO, the other a street thug who was captured on video just minutes before committing theft & assault on an elderly man, I know which side I believe.

Just another day in da 'hood.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 26, 2014)

We *ALL* need to wait 'til* ALL *the evidence comes out, but I know there are those who won't. As for me, I have to be on MrJim's side b/c of some very good points he is stating, *BUT*, at the same time, *I* want to know, heck, we *ALL* want to know, what actually happened. If Brown did indeed charge Wilson, Wilson had the right to fire and keep firing. It's either that or law enforcement would have to bury one of their own AGAIN. 



MrJim said:


> Well you obviously aren't familiar with the effects of certain drugs on human behavior.
> 
> Watch the surveillance video from the store where the big ox is pushing around a little old man 1/3 his size & 3x his age.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Execution?  Com'on!  How far can you stretch this?  Your comment has brought this conversation to the point of absurdity!



I don't think it's too much of a stretch. Four bullets to the arm and two to the head reads like the result of a firing squad to me. Apart from anything else, that police officer needs more target practice, or else he was firing wildly in panic.


----------



## Ina (Aug 26, 2014)

Warri, Maybe he was having trouble seeing out of a already damaged eye? :hide:


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes perhaps, but from what I've heard so far make me wonder whether he was just plain inept. 

First, he is in a patrol car on his own? How often does that happen? Where was his partner?
Second he takes on two young men, one very big, because they are walking down the middle of the road. Why do this without backup ?

Some reports have indicated that he tried to get the big one into the patrol car but I find that very unlikely. However, something probably did happen then that may have resulted in him being assaulted. This is the key evidence/testimony that would either justify his actions or reveal his incompetence. 

Also very worrying is the report that he was permitted to leave the scene in the patrol car thus contaminating any evidence that might have been found in or on the car. Incompetence or suspicious behaviour on the part of the police? And why did the police wait four hours before removing the body from the road? What were they doing for all that time? The first thing that comes to mind is that they were getting their stories straight.

Whatever happened, trial by media and social media is a pretty unreliable way to arrive at the truth.


----------



## Ina (Aug 26, 2014)

Agreed Warri, We need to take this away from the media, and let the courts figure it out based on facts, not news inflamed opinions. As far as the policeman being alone, all I can say to that is here in Houston, Texas, we don't pay enough, and therefore we have deficient in police employment. In our area, it has become the norm to see just one officer in a vehicle. In parts of this area many citizens are being given 11 weeks training so they can become eyes and back up for the police. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Yes perhaps, but from what I've heard so far make me wonder whether he was just plain inept.
> 
> First, he is in a patrol car on his own? How often does that happen? Where was his partner?
> Second he takes on two young men, one very big, because they are walking down the middle of the road. Why do this without backup ?
> ...



I agree Warri, inept it seems.  Why didn't he radio for backup, was jaywalking such a severe a crime to warrant killing? Why couldn't he shoot to stop, instead of kill?   Why did the officer hide immediately, instead of standing his ground if he was in the right.  Wouldn't it make sense for him to state his side of the story?  He didn't have to do it on a street corner in Ferguson, I'm sure the news media had hot microphones for any valid accounts on the incident. 

 The way they treated Brown's body was very odd also.  I won't blindly side with the police, I'd rather see what the facts and evidence was, because as of now, it looks like something is being hidden that may stink.  In my eyes, the officer's actions afterward, and the whole police department, show some sign of guilt that they are hiding.  I may be wrong, but with no info, we all are just speculating.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 26, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I don't think it's too much of a stretch. Four bullets to the arm and two to the head reads like the result of a firing squad to me. Apart from anything else, that police officer needs more target practice, or else he was firing wildly in panic.



*Or maybe he was firing at a MOVING TARGET. After having one of his eyes punched half shut by Brown's fist.... maybe?*

Did that scenario enter into your considerations? 

It is pretty obvious from the photographs & video of Brown that he was a thug or at least had a thug attitude. The notion that this decorated 6 year veteran cop who'd never had a complaint against him would suddenly decide to execute somebody in the middle of the street in broad daylight is, quite frankly, absurd.

I used to work in the public school system & I have seen a thousand Michael Browns & a thousand Trayvon Martins.

And I know how they can behave.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2014)

I've lived in a big city, and went to school and associated with lots of people of color, whites were the minority.  I worked alongside many black people in my working life also.  It's not fair to paint 'them' with such a broad brush.  I know that I personally have considered all the scenarios in this case, but like you Mr. Jim, I have no hard facts or evidence, because the officer never came out to state his position in the incident.

 If it were me, I would stand proud, and tell the public that I did kill that young man, and continue to tell exactly why my actions were justified.  I'm not hearing any of that, except from 'friends' of people who 'support' him, I guess that includes the KKK, who also are praising him for the killing and contributing to his support fund.

A little judgmental regarding Martin don't you think?  Do you really think that Zimmerman's stalking him, then crying fear of being hurt, and shooting him for no crime was justified?  I don't!  He should have not tried to play hero, and let the cops address the crime...a crime that never took place to my knowledge.  Zimmerman was in the news for being a violent hothead afterwards too.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 26, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Yes perhaps, but from what I've heard so far make me wonder whether he was just plain inept.



How was he inept??? His story was that he was assaulted by a 6'2" 300 lb thug. What was inept about what he did?



Dame Warrigal said:


> First, he is in a patrol car on his own? How often does that happen? Where was his partner?



Partner???? What partner????

In America nowadays, police dept budgets are stretched thin & it's almost unheard of for patrol cops to have partners anymore. The days of Reed & Malloy riding around together in Adam 12 are long gone.



Dame Warrigal said:


> Second he takes on two young men, one very big, because they are walking down the middle of the road. Why do this without backup ?



What makes you think he "took them on"? He did his job. He told them to get out of the middle of the road because they were obviously too stupid to do so themselves, but they chose to disobey him & then, assault him. Besides, his scrawny little partner didn't count as a 2nd guy. Maybe 1/2 of one.



Dame Warrigal said:


> Some reports have indicated that he tried to get the big one into the patrol car but I find that very unlikely. However, something probably did happen then that may have resulted in him being assaulted. This is the key evidence/testimony that would either justify his actions or reveal his incompetence.



Anybody who would believe a cop would try to pull a suspect into the front seat of his patrol car where his shotgun & his laptop computer are mounted to the dash, not to mention giving the suspect the opportunity to get at his sidearm, is dumber than that dead thug was. What happened, according to the believable sources, is that Brown shoved Wilson's car door shut on him as he was trying to exit the vehicle, then leaned into the window & started punching Wilson in the face & tried to get control of Wilson's gun.

After seeing the video of Brown & knowing how these thugs behave, I believe that too.



Dame Warrigal said:


> Also very worrying is the report that he was permitted to leave the scene in the patrol car thus contaminating any evidence that might have been found in or on the car. Incompetence or suspicious behaviour on the part of the police? And why did the police wait four hours before removing the body from the road? What were they doing for all that time? The first thing that comes to mind is that they were getting their stories straight.
> 
> Whatever happened, trial by media and social media is a pretty unreliable way to arrive at the truth.



I never heard that he was allowed to leave in his patrol car. But if Wilson had to go to the hospital for treatment of his injuries, he had every right to. And you just answered your own question about them leaving the body lying there... to thoroughly examine the scene, make sure they collected every shred of evidence & not contaminate anything.

Sounds to me like you are looking to find a way to make this the officer's fault just like all the thug apologists over here are doing. I don't approve of everything the police do either, & I realize they overstep their authority, but this case looks to pretty obviously be a case of an officer defending himself against the attack of a large, out of control thug.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 26, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> A little judgmental regarding Martin don't you think?  Do you really think that Zimmerman's stalking him, then crying fear of being hurt, and shooting him for no crime was justified?  I don't!  He should have not tried to play hero, and let the cops address the crime...a crime that never took place to my knowledge.  Zimmerman was in the news for being a violent hothead afterwards too.



No, I don't think that. I live about 30 minutes from Sanford, Fla where all that happened & I know that there is a lot of crime around that area, mostly by young guys who look, dress & behave just like Trayvon Martin did. It is was known fact that Zimmerman's neighborhood had been under assault from local young black guys coming in there, committing burglaries, stealing bicycles etc. 

I don't blame Zimmerman for becoming suspicious, seeing a young black guy out walking around by himself after dark in the cold & rain on a Sunday night, given the problems they'd had.

But all that became moot after Trayvon jumped him & started slamming his head against the concrete sidewalk. It was at that moment that Zimmerman had the right to protect himself, whether he was originally justified in following Martin or not. 

That was the "crime" that Martin committed. Assault & battery & aggravated assault against George Zimmerman.

He had no right to assault someone just because they were watching or even following him. Plus, Martin had more than enough time to get back to his dad's place, go inside & lock the door if he felt threatened by Zimmerman. But he chose instead to lie in wait for him so he could confront him & beat him up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2014)

Zimmerman had no right whatsoever to profile him, stalk him and hunt him down, ultimately killing him for no reason.  Dispatch told Zimmerman to stay out of it, and not follow and stalk Martin, he lied to dispatch saying he wouldn't, but he continued to do so.  If somebody was following and stalking me, and I saw them coming near, especially if I saw they were packin', you better believe I'd defend myself by attacking them first.  Zimmerman had no sign on him that he was a neighborhood 'patrol' either, so he just looked like some psycho thug going to do Martin harm....which he was, and which he did.  Another senseless murder due to suspicion via race...insane, IMO.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 26, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Zimmerman had no right whatsoever to profile him, stalk him and hunt him down, ultimately killing him for no reason.  Dispatch told Zimmerman to stay out of it, and not follow and stalk Martin, he lied to dispatch saying he wouldn't, but he continued to do so.  If somebody was following and stalking me, and I saw them coming near, especially if I saw they were packin', you better believe I'd defend myself by attacking them first.  Zimmerman had no sign on him that he was a neighborhood 'patrol' either, so he just looked like some psycho thug going to do Martin harm....which he was, and which he did.  Another senseless murder due to suspicion via race...insane, IMO.



I watched the trial live from start to finish. You have certain facts wrong, as do most of the Zimmerman haters.

First of all, the dispatcher did not "tell" Zimmerman not to follow because a dispatcher has NO AUTHORITY to tell anyone anything. He suggested that they didn't need him to do that. And there is no evidence that Zimmerman continued to follow Martin. He got out of his truck & stayed fairly near that spot. 

And as far as you attacking somebody first for following you... give me a break. You'd do what any other sane person would do who was mere steps from their home... you'd have run there, gone inside & locked the door. Martin could have done so too, but he chose instead to hide in the bushes & wait for the opportunity to sneak up behind Zimmerman & punch him in the head, knock him down, then threaten to kill him while slamming his head into the sidewalk & trying to take his gun.

And this is the poor, innocent widdle bwack boy who was jus' gettin him some Skittles & tea.

Did you read the reports about how Trayvon was a suspect in several burglaries near his house in Miami & that the jewelry they found in his back pack was later identified by the burglary victims?

Yeah, poor innocent widdle Twayvon.

Puh-lease.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2014)

Trayvon was a suspect in several burglaries, let's have neighborhood psycho with issues hunt him down and kill him.  Those kinds of thoughts should stay on political forums, where people can vent their prejudices with others of the same mindset.  Let's take it down a notch with the sarcastic racial "bwack boy" stuff Mr. Jim, this is not the place for it.  Keep it to discussing the cases please, and try to keep a mature tone to your discussions from now on.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 26, 2014)

Meh.

It's difficult not getting sarcastic with some people.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2014)

MrJim said:
			
		

> After seeing the video of Brown & knowing how these thugs behave, I believe that too.


I believe nothing that I haven't seen first hand but I do ask questions. Justice requires many questions and few assumptions.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 27, 2014)

While you are waiting more shootings are taking place in our inner cities as the summer winds down...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 27, 2014)

And from what I read on the news, the police are making arrests.
That's what is supposed to happen.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well, perhaps the kids involved weren't foolish enough to attack the police...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 27, 2014)

> While you are waiting more shootings are taking place in our inner cities as the summer winds down...


You didn't mention kids.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Kids, teens, adults, all should be careful about how they respond to police...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 27, 2014)

And vice versa.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Now you know that they are trained to protect and serve...


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 27, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Now you know that they are trained to protect and serve...




TRUE but lately the media says different.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 27, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> TRUE but lately the media says different.



Another false, or at least one sided narrative the media is pushing, is that the city or township or whatever, of Ferguson, must be racist or racially biased/insensitive, because of the low percentage of black officers on the police force.

Yet, has anyone bothered to ask the question of how many blacks have applied for police officer jobs in Ferguson? Are we supposed to just assume that because there are only 3 black cops on a force of around 60, that it is only because they discriminate? Or could it be that hardly any blacks in that area want to be cops & hence, don't submit applications?

Let me also say, that I am not against affirmative action & in many, if not most cases, I actually support it. I am not against private companies & govt agencies having minority hiring goals. But not when it comes to the police. That is a job where it is imperative that hiring decisions be made solely upon qualifications and NOTHING ELSE.

Want more black cops in Ferguson or anywhere else? Then have black community leaders begin a campaign to encourage young black men & women to consider a career in law enforcement & begin training anyone aring for it.


----------

